# Starting cycle in Nov/Dec 09



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I will be starting my second ICSI cycle with IVF Wales in Nov with EC date set for the 7th December (which will make my test date boxing day - hopefully it will be a good Christmas!!)

It would be nice to chat with others who are going through the same if there is anyone out there.

Jo x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jo

Welcome.  Pop over the the Nov/Dec thread there's a couple of us cycling around that time.  My ec is provisionlay booked in for the 30th of Nov.  So will be cycling around the same time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome jo and loads of luck with your cycle

heres a link for the ivf wales cycle buddies thread for nov/dec

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208710.90


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hiya hun... here is the link to the nov/dec cyclers thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208710.0


----------

